# Pouldeau Stew "coot"



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

http://www.saltycajun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51108
Found this on Salty Cajun...I heard coot/water turkeys make a good stew.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Pic*

Pic


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Stew*

Stew


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

No Thank you! Also....coots and water turkeys are two totally different birds...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bigfly55 (Apr 18, 2012)

"water turkeys" i.e. cormorants are also federally protected.

http://www.fws.gov/migratorybirds/RegulationsPolicies/mbta/MBTA LIst of Brds Final Rule.pdf

edit*: not trying to win a jr warden award or anything, just saying. shoot em all for all I care! just don't get caught


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

bigfly55 said:


> "water turkeys" i.e. cormorants are also federally protected.
> 
> http://www.fws.gov/migratorybirds/RegulationsPolicies/mbta/MBTA LIst of Brds Final Rule.pdf
> 
> edit*: not trying to win a jr warden award or anything, just saying. shoot em all for all I care! just don't get caught


Looks like they are just stew now!


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Water. Chicken?*



AndyThomas said:


> No Thank you! Also....coots and water turkeys are two totally different birds...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Coot aka Water chicken.? I will tell the guy at work you can't eat water turkeys..maybe he's talking about Water Chicken. Thanks for the info. Going to Google "Water Chicken " and see what comes up.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Water Chicken*

This is google..


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Water Turkey*

Turkey


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

AndyThomas said:


> No Thank you! Also....coots and water turkeys are two totally different birds...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Ever tried it? Tell us what it taste like. Must be naassssstteeeee.

Looks good though.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

It sure looks great, Cajuns know how to make anything taste good. I talked with a guy that had a fish farm he can shoot water turkeys legally. They are a threat to his fish farm. Water Turkeys are protected otherwise.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

Mud hen, coot, poul'deau have a done a masterful job of marketing. Hardly anyone shoots them because the are "trash" birds. They are abundant and have liberal limits. They are 100% vegetarian which is way better than a bunch of duck species. If you like gizzards they have about the biggest you will ever see on a game bird due to their pure veggie diet. 

If you can get past the peer pressure shoot a couple and give this recipe (or your favorite duck recipe) a try. You'll look at them very differently afterward. They aren't the most sporting bird to shoot, very slow and stupid since they are so rarely shot at. I go after them to save poor duck hunts or late in the season to put a bunch in the freezer if I hadn't done so already.


----------

